# need a good and fast rig



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2011)

i want a good and fast rig

cpu : i5 sandybridge 2400 @

mobo : GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2P-B3 LGA 1155 Intel H61 Intel Motherboard

please advise for one which has onboard sound, video(a hardcore one : not wanted) , 2 pci slots, and 4/2 ram slots, and obviously the least you can advice in ters of money.. (abt 4 k)

cabinet : any cheap onne..@
psu : the one which handles the system good..@


hdd : 500 gb  @ 
ram : if this costs abt 1 k for 2 gb then 2x2gb @
if not then 2x1 gb
yup, i dont want the monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc..

for mobo please quote some not that cheap but not that rich.. ( moderate one..)

i have a pata DVD writer. so should i check for a mobo which has one pata port or buy a sata dvd writer.??

please tell e if i want any thingy more for the cpu..


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

Fill this up buddy:- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

It will be easier to answer ur queries.. 

Without knowing your Budget:- (I can only suggest you to get this)

Processor:-Intel Core i5 2400@ 9500
Motherboard:-Intel DH67BL-B3@5500
RAM:-G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBR@2200
CM ELITE 310 @ 1.5K
Corsair Cx 400@2.5K
Seagate 500 GB @ 1.7K
LG 22x Sata DVD Writer @ 1K


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah, fill up template first.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2011)

i saw that one.. but it has many questions which i dont even know what that means...(sorry for the fckin english)
please tell me which ram company is good and its rate for 2x1 gb pair and 2 x 2 gb pair.
and a good cabinet +psu

i think this psu ; COOLER MASTER Elite 460 RS-460-PSAR-J3 460W ATX12V V2.31 Power Supply

and will i get this in kolkata??

and choose any good cabby.. (i think the gamma is great...)

and what will these cost..
i will have the proccy : i5 2400 sandybridge..
and this mobo..Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2P-B3 LGA 1155 Intel H61 Intel Motherboard

i know newegg doesnt ship to kolkata..
i'll buy all of these from shops..(not online)
thanks and sorry for not filling up the form.. 
but i think that the ones who have nothing chosen shud fill that up???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2011)

fill the template.

as for RAM it is better to get 1x4GB now atm(1600Mhz should come at 2.5-2.8k).then save a bit more and get another stick.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> fill the template.
> 
> as for RAM it is better to get 1x4GB now atm(1600Mhz should come at 2.5-2.8k).then save a bit more and get another stick.



please...
i cant...
i think asking like this is better...(surely if you force then i will fill it up but i dont know most of them....)

and will it give good performance as compared to a pair of two gb rams???

if it costs like that then, i'm gonna buy one 4 gb now and another one after 2 -3 months...

and suggest a good cabby and tell me if the psu i told in the first post is good nuf to handle the rig..


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

Processor:-Intel Core i5 2400@ 9500
Motherboard:-Intel DH67BL-B3@5500
RAM:-G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBR@2200
CM ELITE 310 @ 1.5K
Corsair Cx 400@2.5K
Seagate 500 GB @ 1.7K
LG 22x Sata DVD Writer @ 1K 

Get these man!! And if u really need a good cabinet, get NZXT Gamma @ 2k.. 
And atleast mention ur budget.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 8, 2011)

mastercool8695, try to fill up the template first. Leave the questions you don't understand. If you really can't then at least let us know your total budget, what are components you want to spend like CPU, motherboard, Ram, HDD, graphics card, Speaker, keyboard and mouse, cabinet, PSU etc and the purpose of the system like gaming, multimedia, office work etc. It will help us to provide the best solution as per your requirement.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2011)

all set just two more questions..
hich is better?? 
Corsair Cx 400@2.5K or  COOLER MASTER Elite 460 RS-460-PSAR-J3 460W ATX12V V2.31 Power Supply

also quote the price of the second one..

and the second ques is
i have a pata dvd writer..
shul i get that or purchase a sata one????
thanks..
the rig's complete wid these two answered



Cilus said:


> mastercool8695, try to fill up the template first. Leave the questions you don't understand. If you really can't then at least let us know your total budget, what are components you want to spend like CPU, motherboard, Ram, HDD, graphics card, Speaker, keyboard and mouse, cabinet, PSU etc and the purpose of the system like gaming, multimedia, office work etc. It will help us to provide the best solution as per your requirement.



its almost done man..
kyun phir se shuru karne bol rahe ho..


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

Get CX 400. Enough for ur config. The second one is priced highger, as far as i think.

And I don't have any idea regarding ur second question...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2011)

k
i'll buy a new one... in th second ques..
and the configs complete now..
thanks alll...

i just want the prices now:
proccy : i5 2400 sandybridge
mobo : GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2P-B3
cabby : nzxt gamma
ram : 4 gb (please quote company)
hdd : seagate 500 gb 7000 rpm
disk drive : lg dvd writer 22x sata
psu : not yet chosen..


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

I already quoted 'em. Check previous posts. And refer local shops


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2011)

yep, corsair CX400 is what he should opt for - it will handle his rig well .


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2011)

k then..
the rigs fixed..
now i wanted to know does the cpu come with fan??
and does the cabby (nzxt gamma) come with fans?? and how much...
which fans are good??? means what size???? 120 mm / 140 mm/ 80 mm????? others??
thanks


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

AFAIK, NZXT Gamma comes with a single rear 120mm fan, but you have the option to add 5 more - 2 at top, 2 at side and 1 at front. Regarding good fans look for their CFM value. For size, well it depends on your case and fan holes, what they can accommodate.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> AFAIK, NZXT Gamma comes with a single rear 120mm fan, but you have the option to add 5 more - 2 at top, 2 at side and 1 at front. Regarding good fans look for their CFM value. For size, well it depends on your case and fan holes, what they can accommodate.



any cheap cabinet????


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

nah, gamma is already cheap for its features and performance.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2011)

and wats "afaik"??

i have now a navtech model a very old one..
i'm planning to get another after a year or so.. 
wiill this rig work in this one for one year??
i'm gettin a new psu
someone in the hardware price check kolkata forum posted that we shud get 200 watt more than what we need for our psu...
is the cx 400 good enuf then??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 9, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> and wats "afaik"??



As far as i know ^^


----------



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

Go with the rigs suggested here by the guys. Its stable and secure. Its always better to be safe than to be sorry.  You save one rupee while buying to get the cheapest deal and then you spend ten rupees due to its quality of material.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Model No.*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5-2400|9.3k
*MotherBoard*
|Intel DH61WW|3.6k
*HDD*
|WDC Blue 500GB / Seagate 7200.12 500GB|1.7k
*RAM*
|GSkill RipJaws 4GB DDR3|2.2k
*PSU*
|FSP SAGAII 500W|2.1k
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2.1k


|
*Total*
|21k
BTW whats you budget..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

according to you which is the best 4 gb ram model according to performance, price, etc??


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2011)

^^ G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH - comes in 2x 4GB dual channel kit and can go up to 2133Mhz


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2011)

and will that work with the mobo??

and whats its price??


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2011)

It should work the mobo but they are meant for performance rigs specially to the OCers 

Price of :

*F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH is Rs. 6.7k*
F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM is Rs. 5.5k
F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL is Rs. 4.9K


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 16, 2011)

definately not for me..
m buying a 4 gb ram.. which one should i buy and should i buy 2x 2 gb?? ddr3


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH - comes in 2x 4GB dual channel kit and can go up to 2133Mhz



it costs 5.8K I think, superb VFM, hey corsair vengeance 1600MHz can also be OCed to 2133MHz & also costs same


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 16, 2011)

If I might...I wud jus want to advise against the DH61WW and vouch for *DH67BL @ 5.4K*...u gain USB3 support, 2*SATA3(6gbps)ports,2 extra RAM Slots,DVI+HDMI ports,an eSATA port...all for 1.8K...its worth dont u think?

Look it up *here*


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 16, 2011)

yup..
so changed that also..
good now??

in my config..

please tell me any cpu which has better or same performance as e7500 
that's not available now?

so you are reccomending intel mobo ?

proccy : i5 2400 sandybridge : 9200
mobo : DH67BL : 5400
cabby : old one.. (no issue here.. may purchase a new one..)
ram : 4 gb (please quote company) : 
hdd : seagate 1 tb (please quote model) : 
disk drive : lg dvd writer 22x sata: 800
psu : not yet chosen.. (choose one for long lasting and also for performance.)
total :


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2011)

*what is the budget???*


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 16, 2011)

i wanna change the proccy..(i think its a bit too good for me..
?? nyways how much will be its price near about november??? (i'hv ran out of money now.. will buy at that time of the year..)

hell with the budget haha 


just kidding..
just tell me any cpu which is available now and is similar in clock speed, performance..etc..) to e 7500..

budget can be adjusted..
 thats why..


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> it costs 5.8K I think, superb VFM, hey corsair vengeance 1600MHz can also be OCed to 2133MHz & also costs same



In Tom's Hardware review Vengeance did not manage to pass the stability test under 2133 Mhz. BTW, can you tell me where  G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH is selling at 5.8k ??



mastercool8695 said:


> definately not for me..
> m buying a 4 gb ram.. which one should i buy and should i buy 2x 2 gb?? ddr3



get this kit G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 2.6k - happy now 



mukherjee said:


> If I might...I wud jus want to advise against the DH61WW and vouch for *DH67BL @ 5.4K*...u gain USB3 support, 2*SATA3(6gbps)ports,2 extra RAM Slots,DVI+HDMI ports,an eSATA port...all for 1.8K...its worth dont u think?
> 
> Look it up *here*



I think this mobo can be considered also : Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.7k



mastercool8695 said:


> yup..
> so changed that also..
> good now??
> 
> ...





mastercool8695 said:


> i wanna change the proccy..(i think its a bit too good for me..
> ?? nyways how much will be its price near about november??? (i'hv ran out of money now.. will buy at that time of the year..)
> 
> hell with the budget haha
> ...



There no CPU available at that price which can match the performance of i5 2400. So this should what you get 


proccy : i5 2400 sandybridge : 9200
mobo : Intel DH67VR-B3 : 4700
cabby : old one.. (no issue here.. may purchase a new one..)
ram : 4 gb (please quote company) : G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL : 2600
hdd : seagate 1 tb (please quote model) : Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB @ 2650
disk drive : lg dvd writer 22x sata: 800
psu : Corsair VX450W @ 3.4/3.8k (choose one for long lasting and also for performance.)
total : You should count it


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, the i5 2400 performs very good.

Downside, no overclocking. Maybe 100 Mhz, thats just about it.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> In Tom's Hardware review Vengeance did not manage to pass the stability test under 2133 Mhz. BTW, can you tell me where  G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH is selling at 5.8k ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i was not about i5 2400..
i was askin any cpu like e7500 ..not i5 2400.. as i think that i5 2400 is a bit too good for me...

please reply guys..


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

Get i3-2100. @ same price performs better than e7500.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 25, 2011)

what??? then why shud i buy that..
i5 2400 better than i3 2100 ??? IDK PTM

so i5 2400 doesnt perform better than e7500 ???
 if it is then why buy i3 2100 ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ i5 performs better than i3. Is that hard to understand?

i3 2100 is a *dual* core with HT
i5 2400 is a *quad* core without HT

In the end both are 4 threaded CPUs. But the i5 2400 performs better thanks to 2 real cores at the disposal.

ANd both CPUs outperform C2D E7500.


----------



## shayem (Jun 25, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> what??? then why shud i buy that..



*why should you buy what*??



mastercool8695 said:


> so i5 2400 doesnt perform better than e7500 ???



Which comment make think that??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry..
i'm a noob.. i admit..

i'm in search for a proccy. which outperforms e7500 but i am not goin to get intel 990x ..
so now i think you have got the point..
a proccy which is better than e7500 (slightly) but better in performance is a must..

thanks for the help but i was banned some days back for sorta funny reason sum thingy like 'give me my money back"...or some thingy similar.. its very irritating..


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ have a look at post no. 35 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1427900-post35.html


----------

